# Wie alles anfing...



## XCRacer (2. Oktober 2002)

Also: Ich fing an mich fürs Mountainbike zu interessieren, als meine Kumpels 1992 von Rennrad auf diese merkwürdigen modischen "Mountainbikes" wechselten.

Mein erstes ATB (All-Terain-Bike) war ein Merida 500LX.
Meine erste Tour war eine Schlammtour, meine Radhose, und Unterhose ) ) waren so verdreckt, das der Schlamm mir in der Kimme hing  

Im Frühjahr 1993 unternahm ich mit nem Kumpel eine Tour mit "echten" Mountainbike-Cracks" !
Die haben uns so vom Leder gezogen, das mein Kumpel sich nie mehr bei denen hat blicken lassen  

Ich habe mir aber gesagt: "Das isses !"

Eines meiner ersten Rennen war ein Lauf zum "McDonalds-Deutschland-Cup 93" in Saarbrücken.
Jeder Teilnehmer bekam nach dem Rennen wahlweise einen BigMac oder einen Chef-Salat (kein Witz!)

Mittlerweile habe ich mehr als 160 MTB-Rennen in den Knochen, habe von Lizenz zu Hobby, als Senior zurück in die Lizenzklasse gewechselt und bin mittlerweile wieder bei den "Jedermännern" gelandet.

...und hab immer noch nicht die Nase voll...


----------



## Brockenbiker (2. Oktober 2002)

Meine erste Tour habe ich noch mit langer Jeans gemacht!  
Dass nenne ich Komfort!  

Nix mit gemütlicher Radhose, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (2. Oktober 2002)

Angefangen hat alles mit einem Laden der im Herbst 1997 Ausverkauf gemacht hat und bei dem es alle Räder 20% billiger gab. 
Und zufällig hatte ich auch gerade ein bisschen Geld "übrig", so dass ich mir mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike holte. Davor war ich immer schon mit meinem Trekkingrad+Crossreifen durch den Wald geheizt, aber MTB ist natürlich geiler... 
Und meine erste Tour habe ich auch mit ner Jeans gedreht (Geld war ja fürs Bike draufgegangen...) ;-) Nach und nach habe ich dann Bikeklamotten, Clickschuhe usw. erstanden. 
Dann bin ich erstmal 2 Jahre lang nur Touren mit Freunden gefahren bis ich dann irgendwann auch mal bei einem Rennen mitgemacht habe. Das erste Rennen war ein XC Rennen in Wahmbeck wo ich glaub ich 6. oder so in der Junioren-Hobbyklasse geworden bin. Hat natürlich schon ein bisschen motiviert... Dann bin ich den Marathon in CLZ mitgefahren und hab meine Klasse auch gleich gewonnen ;-) 
Naja, aber kurz danach gings erstmal eine Jahr als Austauschschüler in die USA - ohne Bike. Leider, wie sich später herausstellte, denn in WA hätte man bestimmt hervorragend biken können!
Im Sommer 2000 bin ich also wiedergekommen und habe auch gleich wieder mit dem Radfahren angefangen... Zwar musste erstmal Geld für eine dringend nötige Bike-Renovierung verdient werden, aber dann lief es auch. 
Im Winter bin ich dann in einen Verein eingetreten, habe ein Rennrad erstanden usw. Es ging also richtig los ;-)
2001 bin ich dann erstmal ne Menge Rennradrennen gefahren und erst gegen Ende der Saison wieder aufs MTB gestiegen. 
Leider ich mir dann im September zwei Handwurzelknochen gebrochen und musste erstmal ewig pausieren... 
Und diese Saison musste ich dann erstmals in der Männerklasse starten - war schon was anderes... 

to_be_continued...


----------



## darkdesigner (3. Oktober 2002)

Von meiner Konfirmations Kohle habe ich mir 1990 ein Specialized Hardrock geholt. Der Erste Rahmen ging bei einem Sturz zu Bruch, wurde aber ersetzt da ich "gestürzt wurde". Im Frühjahr 91 haben sie mir dann das Teil vor der Haustür geklaut. Mein rotes Ridgeback hatte ich leider auch nur ein halbes Jahr, wieder geklaut. Im Spätherbst gab es dann günstig (weil Auslaufmodel  ) ein Stumpjumper! Dieses Teil hab ich dann noch bis 93 gefahren. Tja, dann erstmal 7 Jahre Auto gefahren und andere Dinge im Kopf gehabt.
Letztes Jahr im Mai hab ich dann die Schnauze voll gehabt vom täglichen Pendlerstau. Die 36km nach FFM und zurück taten aber nach dem dritten Tag schon nicht mehr weh und machten sogar richtig Spaß. Nach ein paar Wochen lief auch meine Hausrunde im Taunus wieder rund. Kurz vor der Euro Einführung habe ich meine letzten Gebrüder Grimm an meinen Bikehändler dann vermacht und mir wieder ein Stumpjumper gegönnt. 
In diesem Jahr ging es dann auch mit Rennen fahren los, wobei aber der Spaßfaktor überwiegt. Deshalb halte ich auch von Marathons wesentlich mehr als von CC. Is mir einfach viel zu stressig...
dd


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Oktober 2002)

ich bin mehr oder weniger zufällig zum biken gekommen.
Mir wurde im februar mein baumarktrad geklaut.
Mein bruder meinte dann das ich mir was vernünftiges zulegen soll. 
Hab dann das schöne scott gesehen. 
Ich wollt eigentlich nur max. 450 ausgeben,weil ichs selber bezahlen musst, aber als ich gesehen hab "wow" 27gänge vorher 21 das is geil.
hatte ne kompl. deore von 670 auf 540 runtergesätzt.
Hab ich dann am 6.3 gekauft naja und mein bruder erzählte mir immer von den tollen magura hs33.
Naja damit fing es dann an ich hab mir für vorn ne hs33 zugelegt, dann xt werk usw..
Am anfang hab ich auch gedacht wie kann man nur so bekloppt sein und sein ganzes geld ins bike stecken, jetzt bin ich selber nich anders.
nach 6monaten is nurnoch die sattelstütze orig. und der rahmen.
Ich danke den Idioten der mein baumarktrad geklaut hat.

MfG Steffen


----------



## Bikehda (6. Oktober 2002)

Der Anfang des Bikens fing bei mir erst spät  während der Häuslebauphase an. Keine Zeit mehr zum regelmäßigen Sporttraining in der Halle - es musste was anderes her. Der erste Zündfunke war ein Morishima - No Compromise oversizid Stahlrahmen (gibt's die Marke noch??). Komplett XT (Cantis) für 1.499 DM bei H&S in Bonn. Extra am Samstag früh aus der Kiste und aus der Pfalz nach Bonn gebrummt. Die Starrgabel wurde alsbald gegen eine MAG21 getauscht - für den Minimalkomfort.
Auf dem Bike habe ich dann auch noch meine ersten Marathons bestritten. Der erste Start war der 4. Wasgau-Marathon (dieses Jahr findet der 9. statt) in Lemberg. Gleich auf die damals 120-er Runde. Bei Kilometer 50 hätte ich das Bike verkauft, bei 60 verschenkt und bei Kilometer 70 wollte ich es nur noch in den Graben schmeißen. Ins Ziel kam ich kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit.
Heute trägt mich ein STEVENS 8.5.2 comp durch die Pfälzer Wälder. Wieder komplett XT und immer noch klasse.
Der Start zum 9. Wasgau-Marathon am 12.10.2002 wartet.

Los geht's.


----------



## Big "S" (6. Oktober 2002)

Begonnen hat es mit dem MTB nachdem ich mein BMX -Rennkarriere an den Nagel hängen mußte (1990 bin ich zum Bund und hatte erst mal keine Zeit mehr.) Im Jahre des Herren 1992 mit ca. 10 Kilo mehr auf den Hüften habe ich wieder angefangen was zu "tun" und habe mir damals ein Wheeler MTB mit einer Shimano  GS 200 Schaltung für ganze 1000,- DM zugelegt, nur so zum ausprobieren.  Seitdem bin ich infiziert und habe schon 5 Bikes in Bike Himmel befördert. Nachdem ich den Jahren '97 und 2000 eine "Babypause" eingelegt habe (nur 3000 km im Jahr) habe ich den letzen 2 jahren wieder begonnen das Training zu steigern und fahre diverse Marathons und CC Rennen, aber als Familienvater ist die Zeit halt knapp.


----------



## Racer2 (6. Oktober 2002)

hallo
bei mir fings eigentlich so richtig vor ca 3 jahren mit ner RTF bei uns in der Nähe an. das Wetter war ähnlich wie bem XCracer, es hat nämlich ohne Gnade geschüttet. gestartet bin ich mit nem alten giant das min 16kg drauf hat. aber geil, wars und ab dann gings erst richtig los mim Biken.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo allerseits!

Wie kommt man als alter Sack (jetzt 35 Lenze) noch zum Mountainbiken. Diese Frage stelle ich mir immer wieder, und immer wieder komme ich zu dem gleichen Ergenbnis: Schuld war eigentlich nur die Garage.
Mein zweites Auto war (und ist immer noch) ein Ford Escort Cabrio Bj. 91. Dafür brauchte ich dringend eine Garage, da ich den Wagen nicht auf der Straße stehen lassen wollte. Wie das in dicht besiedelten Gebieten nun einmal so ist, sind Garagen Mangelware. Die nächste war 700m von meinem Elternhaus entfernt, aber dafür saugünstig.
Also fuhr ich jeden Tag mit meinem Treckingrad brav bei Wind und Wetter einmal hin und zurück. Meine Freunde belächelten mich deshalb ein bißchen.
1994 zog ich mit meiner jetzigen Frau zusammen und auf einmal war die Garage nicht mehr 700m entfernt, sondern 2,8Km. In Wohnungsnähe war keine Garage aufzutreiben und so entschloß ich mich einfach die alte zu behalten (die Garage natürlich). Was jetzt meine Freunde sagten, könnt Ihr Euch sicherlich denken. Oft war ich Ziel diverser Frotzeleien.
Ein Jahr später beendete ich mein Studium und fing in der Elektronik Entwicklung an zu arbeiten. D.h den ganzen Tag lang sitzen.
Ich war heilfroh, daß ich wenigstens das bißchen Bewegung vor und nach Feierabend auf dem Rad hatte, auch wenn es wettermäßig manchmal schon ganz schön ätzend war.
1997 wurde dann gebaut und seit 1998 gehe ich nun von der Wohnung direkt in die Garage.
Ziemlich schnell wurde mir klar, daß irgend etwas fehlte. Ich vermißte die tägliche Radelei richtig. 
Dann fing ich an, mit meinem Treckingrad, meistens am Wochenende, größere und regelmäßigere Touren zu machen. Da ich schon immer nicht gerne auf der stinkigen Straße unterwegs war, ging es meistens durch Feld, Wald und Wiese. Ich merkte jedoch bald, daß ein Treckingrad nicht unbedingt den Anforderungen des Offroadfahrens gewachsen war, obwohl es sich ganz tapfer schlug.
Es setzte sich immer mehr der Gedanke nach einem neuen geländetauglichen fahrbaren Untersatz in mir fest. Ich ging ziemlich blauäugig an die Sache heran. Ich guckte mir die Prospekte, die in der örtlichen Presse zu finden waren an und blieb designmäßig irgendwie immer an dem gleichen Rad hängen. Leider war die Farbe mehr als bescheiden. Also guckte ich auf die entsprechende Homepage des Herstellers im Internet und da stand das Rad meiner Träume. Gleiches Design aber andere Lackierung ließen mich schnell alle anderen Optionen vergessen. Es war ein Katarga Proto Evo Comp Leider wurde dieses Rad in der Konfiguration nur innerhalb Österreichs vertrieben. Also faxte ich alle möglichen Shops in Österreich an, wo dieses Rad noch vorrätig sein könnte. Bei genau einem Shop hatte ich Glück.
Da wir (mittlerweile zu dritt) in dem Jahr Urlaub in den Dolomiten machten und der Shop noch genau auf der Strecke lag (Wörgl), holten wir das Rad auf dem Rückweg ab. Da ich von Ausstattung und Geometrie überhaupt keine Ahnung hatte und nur die Rahmengröße sicher wußte, war das ganze schon ein riskanter Kauf. Kurze Probefahrt auf dem Hof und ich nahm das Rad. Wie sich nachher herausstellte war die Ausstattung mehr als fair für den Preis und die Geometrie paßte perfekt.
Meine Frau war weniger erbaut von dem Kauf (alle Familienväter wissen sicherlich wovon ich spreche), da sie sich die eh schon knappe gemeinsame Zeit jetzt auch noch mit so einem Stollengaul teilen mußte. Ich glaube, da kommen richtige Eifersuchtsgefühle auf.
Als ich zum nächsten Frühjahr auch noch anfing mir einen Trainingsplan aufzustellen, hing der Haussegen oft schief.
Ich fing also sehr konsequent an mich zum Sklaven eines Stückes Papier zu machen, wie ich das oftmals zu hören bekam.
Ich muß oft an meine erste Trainingseinheit zurückdenken und dabei schmunzeln. Trittfrequenztraining im GA1- Bereich. Mein Puls schoß förmlich nach oben. Mit GA1 war ganz schnell Schluß. Etwas desillusioniert kamen mir immer mehr Zweifel am richtigen Training.
Aber nach ein paar Monaten spielte sich die ganze Sache einigermaßen ein. Zumindest schaffte ich im nächsten Gardasee-Dolomitenurlaub Touren, von denen ich nie gedacht hätte, daß ich diese jemals fahren könnte.
2001 wollte ich, natürlich nur zum Testen, meinen ersten Marathon bestreiten. Ich suchte mir dazu die kleine Runde in Willingen aus.
Damit ich nicht unvermittelt tot vom Rad falle und zur Beruhigung meiner Frau, ließ ich mich im Frühjahr einmal ordentlich vom Kardiologen durchchecken.
Verbessertes Training sollte mich unter die ersten 500 bringen. Aber daraus wurde leider nichts. 776er mit 3:30h. Ich habe noch nie so gelitten. Die Streckenverhältnisse waren katastrophal. Ich glaube, ich habe nicht einen einzigen überholt. Frustrierend war es, als nachher die Fahrer, die eine halbe Stunde später starteten, mich noch überholten. Völlig alle kam ich im Ziel an. Ich schwor mir: Nie wieder!
Wenn da nicht der GardenaStarbike gewesen wäre. Dies ist ein Marathon im Grödner Tal in den Dolomiten. Ich bekam eine Woche frei von meiner Familie und nutzte die Gelegenheit für einen Mountainbike Kurzurlaub. Doch der Marathon führte mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Die Erfahrungen waren die gleichen, nur die Anstiege waren noch härter. Am ersten Anstieg mußte ich 5 Min. pausieren, weil ich absolut nicht mehr konnte.
Als es mir bei einem kleinem Lokalrennen im letzten Herbst ebenso erging, war klar, nächstes Jahr wird alles anders.
Das Training mußte verbessert werden. Ich kaufte mir ein Ergometer und stellte meinen Trainingsplan das erste mal komplett alleine zusammen. Die diversen Hausrunden wurden auf Gebiete mit mehr HM ausgedehnt. Mein Radl bekam eine Schlankheitskur und speckte so 2Kg ab. Mittlerweile sind nur noch ein paar Originalteil vorhanden.
Als großes Ziel plante ich eine 6-tägige Rundtour durch die Dolomiten und als kleinen Test wollte ich noch einmal in Willingen starten, um eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu haben.
Für Willingen schraubte ich meine Erwartungen diesmal nicht zu hoch. Ich wollte unter die ersten 60% landen. Und siehe da, alles lief perfekt. Ich steigerte mich bei ähnlichen Streckenverhältnissen wie 2001 um 42 Min. und wurde 275er. Ich habe mich riesig gefreut.
Jetzt konnte die große Dolomitenrunde kommen. Je mehr die Tour sich jedoch dem Ende neigte, desto mehr hatte ich zu leiden. Jeder Höhenmeter wurde immer beschwerlicher und mancher zur Qual. 
Aber wie bei allen solchen Unternehmungen entschädigen die Ausblicke und das gute Wetter für all die Strapazen.  
Ich schaffte es sogar noch mit nur 36 Std. Regeneration zum 2. Mal den GardenaStarbike mitzufahren. Und mit dem Ergebnis war ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
Am 20.10. steht noch das kleine Lokalrennen an, auf das ich mich noch einmal intensiv vorbereitet habe und wo ich echt heiß drauf bin.
Wie auch immer, die nächsten Wettkämpfe für 2003 sind bereits angedacht und es wird auch wieder eine große Runde durch die Dolomiten geben.
Nach wie vor ist meine Begeisterung für diesen Sport ungebrochen und  für 2004 liebäugel ich sogar mit der Transalp Challenge. Aber davon habe ich meiner Frau noch nichts erzählt. Die zeigt mir wahrscheinlich einen Vogel oder läßt mich direkt in die Klapse einweisen.
Das ganze Unternehmen wird auf alle Fälle nicht einfach werden, da es, wie allgemein bekannt, sehr schwierig ist einen Startplatz zu bekommen und zum anderen bin ich bei allen meinen Unternehmungen immer alleine unterwegs und müßte erst einmal einen gleichwertigen Partner finden, der genauso bekloppt ist wie ich. Und dann ist da noch meine Frau....
Die Resonanz im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis ist im Bezug auf mein neues Hobby mittlerweile geteilt. Teilweise Bewunderung und teilweise Unverständnis, wie jemand soviel Zeit in eine Sache stecken kann. Aber das sind dann Leute, die selber den Allerwertesten nicht hoch bekommen.
Klar, das Training schränkt ein, aber nur zu Lasten von Fernsehabende und den einen oder anderen unwichtigen Zeitvertreib und ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich das nicht.

       Gruß

              Michael


----------

